# Luminous Shots.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I always have trouble with lume shots due to having to set every thing up and then the charge on the lume has faded by the time I am ready to shoot. Well not any more, I have just taken delivvery of these and they are now on the website for sale. Works like a charm.









Solid high grade quality plastic case.

Makes whites and fluorescent colours glow when its dark

View "invisible" signatures

Checking for forged or fake Bank Notes or foreign currency - the paper does not glow like normal white paper does. (This will not show up the hidden numbers in bank notes)

Looking for flaws in items.

Check any second hand goods bought in Car Boot sales or online auctions for security markings (postcodes)

Comes complete with batteries (2 x Cr2016) and keying.

Has a press on - release off button plus a switch to keep it on.

One set of 2 batteries should last Approx 20 hours. LED will last for 100,000 Hours.

Ideal for charging luminous paint on watch dials prior to photography or night use.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What a good idea









So you got the B'ling you were after then









I love the font they use for the numerals


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Jase, the watch is ok but the lights are fantastic. Makes any luminous paint glow bright.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill take one









I need a couple of straps too, Ill send a email


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

So its not all " lume and gloom " then Roy?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Been using a clip light similar to this one for a while to 'help' my lume shots, highly recommended! It not only brings out even knackered lume, it highlights fluorescent colours:



















I ended up also getting a UV 5-LED pencil light that works even better. Of course, that light is still in my container which is ???

UV lights are also good for spotting WP embedded in tissue (that's my excuse  ), and for highlighting certain other...body fluids (this last per "Law & Order: CSI", I have no direct knowledge







)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive seen some of the new ones even come with the orange sheild ala CSI, NCIS etc!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got one of the torches from Roy as well today,

Amazing ! I even get my 30 year old Seikos glowing


----------

